# Tonight this world is mine



## Overread (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome shot of Tony Montana.What in the world is it that has more hair then I.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Feb 20, 2014)

A moth????


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 20, 2014)

Almost looks like a Mantis but none like I ever seen.


----------



## bribrius (Feb 20, 2014)

like the pic. what did you take that with? now you have me thinking of taking pictures of ants...


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 20, 2014)

Canon 7D MP-E65 mm f/2.8 1-5X macro


----------



## Overread (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments guys! 

bribrius - Dark Shadow snooped the settings - Canon 7D and MPE 65mm macro (great if tricky lens) 

The insect is certainly a moth, no mantis around these parts unless they escape from a zoo/petshop


----------



## Derrel (Feb 20, 2014)

LOOK! It's Miley Cyrus, ya'll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terri (Feb 20, 2014)

VERY nice work!    I like it a lot.    :thumbup:


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks you two


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 21, 2014)

Pretty impressive Overread!!! Great work.


----------



## manaheim (Feb 21, 2014)

Damnit.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 21, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Damnit.



It's ok manny.  We can take over the world tommorow night.  Well, you know, provided those two @$@#$@# mice don't get in our way again.. lol


----------

